# Doggies beat out Marines at Marine sniper school....



## Devildoc (May 16, 2018)

...but not so fast:  they had already gone though the Army sniper school.  Leave it to the Army to send in ringers.

Soldiers beat out Marines for top spots at Marine sniper course

In all seriousness, cool story....


----------



## DozerB (May 16, 2018)

Confused how the one on the right succeeded in the course, let alone in anything in life, ever, with all of those visible tattoos.


----------



## Frost (May 16, 2018)

@DozerB You have to admit, it's a pretty cool sleeve.


----------



## Gunz (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Grunt (May 16, 2018)

You win some, you lose some....

Nice story!


----------



## Kraut783 (May 16, 2018)

LOL...well done Soldiers!


----------



## Gunz (May 16, 2018)

They passed the Army sniper school first, then competed against Marine newbie sniper candidates right from the fleet. Before we get all jiggy over this, this is like a couple of chefs from IHOP in a pancake cooking contest with dudes who've never made pancakes before. I call unfair advantage, Army disqualified, Marines win by default.

Kidding, of course. Well done Army.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 16, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> They passed the Army sniper school first, then competed against Marine newbie sniper candidates right from the fleet



God bless my beloved Corps for helping the Army correct the bad habits that their students come out of training with.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 16, 2018)

Well done Ooh-Rah, well done.


----------



## Teufel (May 16, 2018)

That’s still very impressive. The scout sniper basic course is one of the hardest courses in the Marine Corps. It has a stupid high attrition rate.


----------



## digrar (May 16, 2018)

The sneaky Fox came out on top in the stalks...


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 17, 2018)

Someone here will be able to attest to the level of training provided to Corps sniper candidates prior to attending their MOS producing course.


----------



## Gunz (May 17, 2018)

edit


----------



## DasBoot (May 17, 2018)

DozerB said:


> Confused how the one on the right succeeded in the course, let alone in anything in life, ever, with all of those visible tattoos.


Funny, some of the most competent and successful squad leaders, platoon sergeants and 1st Sgts I’ve known look like an art students canvas... no idea how all those dudes at CAG with two full sleeves ever succeeded... probably an oversight. Shouldn’t even be there.


----------



## DozerB (May 17, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Funny, some of the most competent and successful squad leaders, platoon sergeants and 1st Sgts I’ve known look like an art students canvas... no idea how all those dudes at CAG with two full sleeves ever succeeded... probably an oversight. Shouldn’t even be there.



In case it was missed, I concur with your eye roll.


----------



## Teufel (May 18, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> Someone here will be able to attest to the level of training provided to Corps sniper candidates prior to attending their MOS producing course.


Nothing formal. OJT. There is a two week pre sniper that some students attend.


----------



## Christopher8541 (May 28, 2018)

Every unit is different.  In 2000, we went through a 2 week platoon selection. Very shortly afterward, when each sniper platoon in the regiment had completed its platoon selection, all the PIGs from each battalion went through the regimental sniper course which was 3 weeks long.  Whoever survived went back to their platoon and waited for their slot at Division, which for us was only a couple of months.  That's how 1st Marines did it anyway.


----------



## JohnBender (Jun 8, 2018)

Even a broken clock is right twice per day. 

Seriously though, good for them. Competition breeds excellence and pushes boundaries.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Obviously a clear advantage with attending Army Sniper course prior to attending the Marine Sniper course. Knowing what to do vs a guy trying to drink from a fire hose and not fuck up is a huge mental advantage in any training course.

Congrats to those two dogfaces for being the top performers. Very cool and unusual story, but nothing for y'all jarheads to get upset over. One of our fresh meats against one of y'alls fresh meats and it would have probably been anyone's guess.😉

Go Army, beat Navy!


----------

